# Quick fling report



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Thanks to everyone who took the time to get off P&S long enough to fish. 

We had a great turnout, some nice fish caught, lots of food, and even more rain. There were plenty of rods out.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=744&d=1208046172">

The fog rolled in between rain showers.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=746&d=1208046195">

This driftwood sandspike held together with duct tape cracked me up. I had to get a shot of that kind of ingenuity.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=745&d=1208046184">

And I think this is my favorite shot. I love the way the fog is rolling in over the bridge, the grey of the sky, the green of the grass.

<img src="http://www.pierandsurf.com/forum/attachment.php?attachmentid=747&d=1208046205">

If you came and have a story to share, feel free to start your own thread or jump onto here.

Video to follow in a day or two, after I've caught up on some sleep.


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I had a great time and glad I made the trip down looking forward to my next trip down here


----------



## gtodave (Mar 19, 2008)

I was there and met a couple of people, but I have no story to tell....no fish for me. The rain was heavy at times, but you know what they say.....a bad day fishing is still better than a good day at work.


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

cocoflea said:


> I had a great time and glad I made the trip down looking forward to my next trip down here


Did I miss you? I wanted to say hi or did I?


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

*The fling!*

MY boy and I had a great time, met lots of great people rain or not!! Can't wait untill next time, THANKS TO ALL WHO PUT IT TOGETHER

Thanks Again


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

nice meeting some new faces.. and good seeing old faces again... it was a blast..


----------



## EDMboarder (Mar 18, 2005)

Fun day even though it was a bit rainy.


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

EDMboarder said:


> Fun day even though it was a bit rainy.


A bit rainy? 

I heard Shooter spent the whole day in his camper.


----------



## CrawFish (Sep 23, 2003)

Cdog said:


> A bit rainy?
> 
> I heard Shooter spent the whole day in his camper.


Well, Shooter usually spends his days in the camper regardless the weather.


----------



## miketn (Aug 13, 2007)

My buddy and I made this driftwood sandspike that was held together with duct tape on Friday 4/11 when we forgot to bring our aluminum spikes. It worked very well, nice to see someone used it again today. Some nice pictures you got here, I really like the fog over the bridge one.

Keep up the good work! 



sand flea said:


> Thanks to everyone who took the time to get off P&S long enough to fish.
> 
> We had a great turnout, some nice fish caught, lots of food, and even more rain. There were plenty of rods out.
> 
> ...


----------



## shelties1 (Aug 5, 2004)

It was sure nice meeting folks yesterday as well. 

Some highlights:

1. Meeting new fishing buddies, and finally getting to put faces with the names
2. Watching some nice rockfish come in
3. Orest . He kept everything organized, and going at the picnic tables. Many kudos to his hard work. Also kudos to jcreamer and his wife, and everyone else who was grilling, for their work as well. 

Lowlights:

Rain, rain, and more rain.
No Rockfish for me

And the question of the day:
How many P&Surfers can you stuff under one canopy?, LOL.


----------



## TitusV (Mar 29, 2007)

It was great meeting everyone. For the first time I got to put faces to names. LarryB thanks for the tips. You sure got a rocket arm.

I caught my only fish of the day and my PB during one of the heavy rain spouts around noon. Here it is. Its roughly 34-35 inches. Measured it against my fishing cart which has measurements up to 29 inches. Didn't bust out the tape measure since this guy was flopping around like a blue fish. I think it was a male since its belly was not full.


Here is a pick of him scrambling in my arms.


----------



## WoodFish (Oct 7, 2006)

*The Fling*

Thanks to all the people who put this together. It was nice to meet all of you.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Great fun as usual getting together with the P&S crew! Kind of had an , "us against the elements" feeling to it. I think we won, :fishing: not too many gave up!

It was great seeing the guys I knew and meeting new friends; hope we do it again!

Thanks also to Orest for organizing the fling.

Rod & Greg


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

I also would like to thank Flea for p/u the fling and Orest for catching the slack.....The turn out was better than I expected


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Thanks to all who came and brought food*

A special Thanks to Henry and John & Annette for helping with the cooking. 

John and Annette Thanks again for brings your mobile kitchen.

Thanks for the coffee.

Pete Thanks for the BW.

I had a great time. It was nice to see some old friends and make some new ones.


And everybody that didn't make it, you missed a great day, even if it did rain.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

We also had a good time ... even though I didn't catch anything I did miss one .... the one time I did walk away from my rods ....... You guys tore up the Barbque ....... It was good meeting the ones I already had met and even better meeting the ones I hadn't met yet ...... 

Thanks Orest for running the kitchen and Nice to meet and fish with you John ...... 

Just one thing Guys please be careful handling those cows and wiping all the slime off them .....

Catman took all your money again two weeks in a row ....... I knew better to donate to him


----------



## Anthony (Jul 3, 2002)

At least he didn't get the biggest of the day, but he did help


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Andre said:


> I also would like to thank Flea for p/u the fling and Orest for catching the slack.....The turn out was better than I expected


I had a great time too. Great to be fishing with Orest, Cocoflea, Blue Heron, and of course the energizer man Eugene!!!

Andre, the correction is the Fling was put up by Fishbait, then Orest. So, thanks to those two who made it happen.


----------



## Andre (Mar 15, 2003)

Cool.....Maybe I should have typed picking up the fling.....After the exchanged of power


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

*Good meeting everyone...*

It was good putting faces with names. 

Lots of rods in the water - I counted 70 at one time. One thing I learned - distance does pay! My fishing neighbor (Russel?) took two nice fish in the 30'+ category in two hours on the same bait as everyone around him - but he was definately outcasting us... and IMHO - into deeper (or at least "fishier") water...

That's my story and I'm sticking to it~! 

Sandcrab


----------



## cocoflea (Aug 1, 2002)

I'm with sandcrab he was on Russell right and I was on his left


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

CrawFish said:


> Well, Shooter usually spends his days in the camper regardless the weather.


No more Pumkin cake for Crawfish,, ya been cut off  Eugene, you get Teos share now.

It was great meeting everyone and yes the BBQ was slobering good and thanks to everyone that stood in the wetness and cooked.


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

*Thanks everyone who made it happen.*

Thanks everyone who made it happen.
And a big thanks to TunaFish for the huge bloodworms, that started the day great and it kept getting better.

Nice meeting a few of you. 
I had planned to walk the beach and be more social. But after seeing Russelpup and LarryB catch those big ones I spent the few hours available with bait in the water. One was using fish finder rigs and the other cannonball rigs. I switched over from my high-lows, but could not step up with the distance needed. Sandcrab said it about Russelpup, smooth stroke and distance. Finally avoided the skunk with an 11 incher on the perch rod. :redface: 

Have uploaded a few pics to the gallery, enjoy.:fishing:


----------



## Russelpup (Jan 16, 2007)

*Thanks Everyone!*

Good meeting everyone! I really had a blast.
It was good to put faces with names. Thanks to everyone involved for a wonderful ,though wet weekend.
Merlin


----------



## Hannibal (Aug 10, 2007)

I got skunked as did my buddy. I only met a couple people - and even then, it was just a passing comment. Didn't even get a chance to grab some grub (though it did smell good). We were setup down by the little rock jetty right next to the small vessel launch (farthest away from the bridge). I couldn't bring myself to leave my rods as I KNEW that as soon as I did, I would get a nice knockdown. Just my luck. 

We stuck around til about 2PM when the rain (and lack of action) finally wore us down. 

Did get some good distance casting practice in and also got to try out a few tricks for next weeks OBX run. 

Also, I caught A LOT less flack about my wheelbarrow "fishing cart" then I expected. The deflated tire (not known until I arrived at SPSP) was perfect for navigating the sand - lol. Always air down!!!!


----------



## TunaFish (Aug 16, 2001)

Openboat said:


> Thanks everyone who made it happen.
> And a big thanks to TunaFish for the huge bloodworms, that started the day great and it kept getting better.
> 
> Nice meeting a few of you.
> ...


Jim,

Thanks for the "White Bucket" . It would have been nicer if you had spray painted in pink. Seriously, it'll come in real handy when targeting panfish, and makes a great chair too!!!!


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

Annette and I enjoyed it. When I got home I reoiled my reels. Caught one small perch but enjoyed meeting everyone. I was actually ready to turn around and go back as I thought we were too late. Annette talked me into coming.

Thanks to everyone and I really enjoyed it.

JC


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*Jim aka Openboat*

Thanks for the white bucket. For me that is to low to use as a chair. But I will find a use for it.
Maybe to carry my sinkers around.


----------



## LarryB (Apr 29, 2002)

Big thanks to the entire P & S family. Great time and even better fellowship with everyone. I hope that everyone also remembers that we can all do our part by sending in a donation to P&S to help cover the cost of the food and the board.

All the best,

LarryB


----------



## Lipyourown (May 11, 2005)

Despite the weather I had a great time and appreciate Orest taking control and sandflea for making it possible. The first couple of hours were great, I actually got sun burned.

I fished on the south end closer to the bridge next to some familar faces. I ended up with (1) 14" fish. Met many new to me folks I'd like to fish with again and got one of Shooter's nice spikes. Food was great and thanks to those who maintained the grills.


----------



## jcreamer (Mar 6, 2001)

That is one of the things I missed was the bucket jokes. Mine is camaflouged and has a swivel top.


----------



## Orest (Jul 28, 2003)

*No Jokes*

OpenBoat brought a couple of white bucket /w blue screw on tops and a handle. free for the taken. About 2/3 the size of a 5 gallon one. Really nice size.


----------



## Blue Heron (Jun 12, 2003)

The rain didn't damper my spirits in the least. Apparently it didn’t affect the morale of many other P&Sers either. It was great seeing all those P&S poles in the water simultaneously.

I was located to the left of the jetty where the VA guys were catching all the big fish. However, it should be noted that Anthony, one of our MD representatives, caught a really nice one too - around 38". It was a beautiful thing to see all you guys cast your conventionals way out past the fog line. (EugeneChoe was there with them also. I saw him surreptitiously taking notes on the palm of his hand. )

I also had the pleasure of seeing and spending time with e-mag for the second time. The first time I met him was at SPSP in 2002, when my “heaver” was a 7’ Walmart special. He was the guy who introduced me to P&S, which has made a gigantic, positive improvement in my fishing knowledge and enjoyment. emag, I am thanking you now, because I neglected to on Saturday. 

cocoflea, I’m really glad you made it down from CT to be among your P&S brothers. I’m glad you had a great time and hope you made it home safely.

Orest, good talking to you, great job. Thanks for taking care of the food arrangements, as well as my job of handing out Tuna’s BWs when he had to leave for awhile. Tuna thanks for not firing me.

I think everybody left when lightning drove us out of there after dark. EugeneChoe thanks for schlepping my rod at the end of the night! 

It was really good to see all of you that I’ve had the pleasure fishing with and to meet those of you that I only knew in print. 

Blue Heron

*** Yiddish Slang Schlep: To carry clumsily or with difficulty; lug: schlepped a shopping bag around town.


----------



## EugeneChoe (Aug 11, 2006)

what a great day, it was a blast, 
great food, bbq roadkill, dogs burgers steaks, hai's awesome chicken, and of course the pumkin cake, that cake is the shitz! 
great people, good times. see yall again soon!


----------

